# No turning back!



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the week, im coming on Thursday, flight and hotel are booked, the bucket and spade are packed. Anybody up for a few beers this weekend?

Also, does anyone play pool or snooker out there? Or know of any good places to play? PM if your interested!

Anybody go to sports bars to watch the footy????:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Well ordinarily I would, but you're from manchester...

Still, could be worse, you could be a scouser!


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Well ordinarily I would, but you're from manchester...
> 
> Still, could be worse, you could be a scouser!


 If i told you i was bringing 4 bottles of Newky Brown with me im sure youd change your mind.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Manc Man said:


> If i told you i was bringing 4 bottles of Newky Brown with me im sure youd change your mind.


Sold to the devilishly handsome Geordie bloke!


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Haha, where do you watch the Toon Army then?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No where - we're not in the premiership!

But best place for watching the footy is Goodfellas in Bur Dubai, at regal Plaza hotel


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Ive no chance of watching Oldham then! I'll still go to watch other games though. Good fellas sounds good, im half Italian too!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Doesn't SBP support Oldham too - many a cold day spent at Boundary Park!


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

SBP supports Oldham? Small world, i'll ask him about that then! Boundary Park is freezing, although you'd know about that in Newcastle!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You realise NUFC have the fourth highest average home gate in the football league?

And I'm looking forward to those bottles of dog - you promised! (Can't get them here!)


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Is that including the Premier league? It helps that there's only 1 team in Newcastle, but i know they are good fans.

Can i get dog through customs ok?!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Course you can, no problem. Usually here they only show premier league and cup games, occasionally the Toon are on though...


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

They should be on a lot more next season when they get promoted! OAFC will probably be in League 2 next season :-(


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can be an honorary Toon fan then!


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Although i drink enough to be a Toon fan i dont think ive got the beer belly that all Toon fans seem to have!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What you trying to say?


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

Jesus! Mick Quinns put on some weight! Thats what 24 'dog' a night does to you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I once had 24 dogs in a night.....


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

you should move to China, then you can eat dog and drink dog and then sleep with one...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Manc Man said:


> you should move to China, then you can eat dog and drink dog and then sleep with one...


Erm, have you been to Jockeys?


----------



## Manc Man (Feb 23, 2010)

No where's Jockeys?!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hee hee......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

all convos... end up with jockeys.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> all convos... end up with jockeys.


But you like it there!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am not an asian girl, dont drink beer so do not care how cheap they are, tend not to like the old 60 year olds who think the young girls like them for their charm, nor am I a prostitute. Nope, Jockeys isnt for me.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not 60!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I didnt say you were..... I didnt think you fell under that group. I thought you were a part of the "I come here because the beer is cheap, honest " group.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

******!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, your not so bad. I dont care what the rest of 'em say...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

She loves me yeah, yeah, yeah - always said you would!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Did you read something that I DIDNT READ? Must be the old age catching up to you...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

:crazy::usa:bird!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I am a crazy american bird? Andy, dont make me take back those good things I just said about you.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It was a compliment hunny!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You uk people give strange compliments!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

That's why you love me!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy, I think you are lacking love in your life. You need a gf. We need to make an Andy needs a gf thread. See what people come up with. Will be great fun.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Hee hee, can you imagine the replies - and most of those that reply have never met me either - let's face it Jynxy, am I like the person i appear to be????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I think so..


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread is hijacked. Really do need a hijacked, talk about anything you want thread


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Manc Man said:


> This is the week, im coming on Thursday, flight and hotel are booked, the bucket and spade are packed. Anybody up for a few beers this weekend?
> 
> Also, does anyone play pool or snooker out there? Or know of any good places to play? PM if your interested!
> 
> Anybody go to sports bars to watch the footy????:spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit::spit:


Underground Pub at the Habtoor Grand hotel in the Marina and the Jebel Ali Club in Jebel Ali Village are good for pool although I tend to play on the pool table I have in my lounge 

Underground's also good for watching the footy, except if Liverpool are playing as it'll be full of plastic scousers.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Doesn't SBP support Oldham too - many a cold day spent at Boundary Park!


Er no he doesn't???? Although do remember Carl Valentine in the 70's!!!!!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> although I tend to play on the pool table I have in my lounge  QUOTE]
> 
> Excellent, all round to Gavteks then


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy, I think you are lacking love in your life. You need a gf. We need to make an Andy needs a gf thread. See what people come up with. Will be great fun.


Your wish.....................................................


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Well if anyone`s up for a pool night count me in! As far as snooker goes Dubai Snooker club in Karama is the place although I have played at a place at the lower ground level of the computer mall in Burr Dubai.


----------



## oh! (Feb 24, 2010)

RFC in Regal has some nice pool tables...for those who ALSO want to shoot some pool


----------



## mrhoeson (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

2 more Geordies leaving St James for Dubai at the start of May so hopefully we can get round to having beer and a game of pool too, planning of living in the marina area, been to the place Gavtek mentioned ( the hotel not his front room) about 3 years ago, it was canny but we only stopped for a couple.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mrhoeson said:


> Hi,
> 
> 2 more Geordies leaving St James for Dubai at the start of May so hopefully we can get round to having beer and a game of pool too, planning of living in the marina area, been to the place Gavtek mentioned ( the hotel not his front room) about 3 years ago, it was canny but we only stopped for a couple.


Ha'way the lads like, wey ther'll be manny more canny gadgees by the time wov ahl finished like!

Hate Underground, too expensive and full of plastics...


----------

